# 1 ohm?



## jled (Jul 25, 2011)

i have a question im getting 4 15s and there dvc 4 ohm i need the load to go down to a 1 ohm is that possible?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

4 15inch Holly hell!
You can't run them all on one AMP. Here's a link to help you find what you need
Ohm's Law


----------

